
Reveal: Google Plan to Prevent Next “Trump Situation” (Hidden Cam) - domnuprofesor
https://vimeo.com/344068138?mc_cid=f5d82958b5&mc_eid=d95c26b5e4
======
dalf
"Question of Balance: Are Google News search results politically biased",
published 14 years ago :

    
    
       The data show that articles returned in Google News searches are more likely to have a bias 
       toward a particular candidate than those returned in searches on Yahoo News, 
       but there is no evidence of an overall conservative bias in search results on Google News, as has been suggested. 
       Both Google News and Yahoo News searches returned articles that were, 
       on the whole, equally favorable to both George W. Bush and John Kerry.  
       This is what one would expect to see of balanced search results at a time 
       when public opinion is evenly divided between the two candidates.
       
    

Found using scholar.google.com

There is also an article "Is Wikipedia Biased?" from 2012. Sum up here :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ideological_bias_on_Wikipedia#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ideological_bias_on_Wikipedia#Bias_in_Wikipedia_content_in_relation_to_US_politics)

[EDIT] About James O'Keefe who formed Project Veritas :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_O'Keefe#U.S._Presidentia...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_O'Keefe#U.S._Presidential_elections_\(2016\))

~~~
burfog
_" published 14 years ago"_

Anything older than the weeks leading up to the 2018 election is not relevant.

~~~
dalf
Since it is based on news from that moment, the result is a point in the past,
yes. In the present day, I can't say. According to this video it is different.

Actually there are no so many articles about google bias.

The method to find bias is more interesting, even it is quiet simple. So I ask
myself : is it possible to build something similar now ?

